# SIM only phone contract



## É Murphy

Hello! 
I already have a phone and I am looking to get a French SIM with plenty or unlimited internet/international (European) calls included. I am looking for one that I can cancel at any time. I only need it for the summer (June to end of October) whilst I'm working in France.
What I would call a SIM only rolling contract. 
Can anyone tell me what that is called in France or point me in the right direction or suggest a good network provider? 
Thank you!


----------



## mohsel

it is called forfait mobile, you can find most of what you want but not all .. for example international calls would be charged.. free, bouygues, redbysfr would be my suggestions, here are few links:
sans engagement is what you need to be able to clear at any time, but you will have to notify the company either on your online account or by recommended letter !



https://www.red-by-sfr.fr/forfaits-mobiles/#redintid=B_HP_voir-offre-mobile







Bouygues Telecom







www.bouyguestelecom.fr









Série Free : Le forfait mobile à prix malin


Le Forfait Free 5G, data illimitée, appels illimités, sms et mms illimités, Free Ligue 1 inclus. Toujours plus, toujours au même prix.




mobile.free.fr


----------



## Crabtree

If you are in a rural area then check the signal coverage for each company I used to have to stand on a particular bench in the garden to get a mobile signal


----------



## ccm47

Another company you may wish to look at is Syma Mobile : Forfaits mobiles, Pass et prépayé.
My OH spent half of yesterday morning, or so it seemed, trying to decide which of their deals to try as they seem to link to Orange which we have not used to date.
I think all of the French companies do free unlimited calls to European (UK listed by country) landline numbers but Syma does mobiles as well, so attractive if you need to call friends who are holidaying elsewhere.


----------



## rynd2it

Avoid SFR like the plague - they have the worst customer service and their mobile forfaits do not include international calls unless you spend about €200 per month 

You should probably investigate Orange, they have a very good English language help line plus some very good plans.


----------



## Bevdeforges

As they say, "your mileage may vary." We normally avoid any contact with Orange, given serious and consistent service issues with them. As with so many things here in France, it may depend on where you are located and what regional office you are dealing with.


----------



## Nunthewiser

Lycamobile might be an option (they use Bouygues network). I would go to a tabac who might sell multiple SIM cards for foreigners for help. Some of the usual suspects may require French bank accounts or tie you down to contracts that are difficult to end. If you can find a Free borne dispenser self-standing machine, I understand you can get a month to month service using any credit card, but I have not done it myself.


----------



## EuroTrash

I was going to try using Orange for data last summer and I lost my rag trying to validate my ID. It seemed simple enough to do online and it claimed to be all set up to accept non French passports, but then it kept telling me that my passport number was invalid, and I couldn't get any further. 
I threw it in the bin and got a Lebara sim instead which may not be the cheapest but their website works and I'm happy with them, in fact I've resuscitated it for this summer. Forfaits mobiles sans engagement


----------



## Nomoss

I have a Free SIM iwhich currently costs me 9€99/month, rising to €19.99 after a year,





Forfait mobile Free sans engagement : Internet 5G illimité


Un réseau mobile Free 4G/5G de qualité présent dans tous les départements de France metrop. Des prix avantageux. Pour toute la famille.




mobile.free.fr


----------

